# Inlay for knife handle



## Foot Patrol

I have a big void in one of my knife handles. I was shaping my handle on Sunday when I noticed the void. It appears to be caused by a worm or grub in some BLM that I had stabilized. I now need to figure out how to do an inlay or I will have to remove the handle and start over again. Any thoughts here.

I thought about using saw dust with epoxy but the void is about a 1/4" wide and high. The patch would look like a patch. If anyone has turquoise dust I could use or has a supplier to get it from I would be most grateful.

Scott


----------



## therichinc

Scott, could you crush some reconstituted Turquoise and put in there? If so Texas Knife makers supply should have some small pieces pretty cheap. I have some I could send you, if you can wait on shipping haha...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

I had a similar problem once and made a octopus with dremel. Then i made a inlay in that. Maybe you can make your logo or something from the void.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol

Molokai said:


> I had a similar problem once and made a octopus with dremel. Then i made a inlay in that. Maybe you can make your logo or something from the void.


 
The void is right next to my back pin. If it was anywhere closer to the middle of the handle it would be easier to do something like you are suggesting. I will have to think about it though. Thanks.



therichinc said:


> Texas Knife makers supply should have some small pieces pretty cheap. I have some I could send you, if you can wait on shipping haha...


 
I did not know they had it. I can run up on Saturday and pick it up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## therichinc

They should Scott, Im not 100% they have it now so a call might be in order. They use to have red and blue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Rich I will give them a call in the morning. Thanks


----------



## robert flynt

Fill it up with coffee grinds and CA to make look like a knot, if the hole is not to big.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

robert flynt said:


> Fill it up with coffee grinds and CA to make look like a knot, if the hole is not to big.



Never thought about coffee grounds. The scales is pretty light but does have a few small areas of black spots. It might work.


----------



## Tim Carter

If you want to make the void blend into the handle (as much as possible), you can use some of the sawdust from the handle to fill the void. It generally will darker some, so it won't blend in perfectly. If you have a lighter wood in your shop, you can make some sawdust from it and us it to fill the void and get a lighter color that may blend in better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

Epoxy and sawdust. And patience I've had some pretty gnarly (pun not intended) holes in pens from BEB: one particular I filled and sanded/finished 3 times before it looked good and stayed.

Wish I read this earlier, I drove out to TKS Saturday.


----------



## Molokai

Got any photos of the void ? It would help


----------



## Foot Patrol

Here is a photo for you. I partially filled in the void with CA when I first saw it. As you can see it is pretty large, ugly and up against the pin. I was planning to drill it out and put some sort of inlay in it.


----------



## Molokai

Looks like rehandling. Unglue it. Save pins for thinner handle. 
It happens sometimes. Thinking too much about it and what to do, you could make two new handles in that time.

Or go with turquoise inlay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Molokai said:


> Looks like rehandling. Unglue it. Save pins for thinner handle.


 
Tom you are probably right. I have spent too much time thinking about this one. Any advice on how to unglue it?


----------



## Molokai

I am thinking wrap it in tissues and lots of paint thinner. Something that would dissolve epoxy glue.


----------



## therichinc

I would just fill it with epoxy with a little black tempura coloring (unless its gonna be a expensive piece, or for a certain customer). Most people who buy handmade knives with wood handles understand that you cant control the wood. If there is a hole as long as it is not to large and you can fill it and make it look pretty good. I have never had a issue with it. People will ask what happened there and that's when you explain hey its a piece of wood off a dead tree out of my control however it is covered under our warranty as long as it cracks out or breaks on its own Ill cover it.


----------



## SubVet10

I guess if it bothers you... That doesn't look too bad


----------



## Foot Patrol

Thanks for all your feedback. I will be putting a new handle on it.


----------

